# Chute Boxe Logo



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have been looking for a LARGE Chute Boxe Logo recently and haven't been able to find anything.

If someone could find one or use a smaller one and make it bigger somehow pref 800x600, I would really appreciate it and will buy it or give rep.

I only want the logo. White with black background.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Link


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Evil Ash said:


> Link


Thanks a lot repped:thumbsup: 

I'm planning on using this and making a custom vinyl decal for my cars back window. Should be sick!!!!!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, wow. If you do get that done, you will have to take a photo and post it.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Southpaw bro, if you get that done, I wanna see pics. That's look dope.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

should take a little time but i'll get it done


----------

